# Help needed to solder RCA plug to Double Shielded Subwoofer cable



## delangheb (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi,

First of all, many thanks for the DIY article on how to solder. Very nicely done.

In this guide a cable with a braided shield and 2 center conductors is used as an example.

I'm wondering how to solder an RCA plug to a cable with both a braided and a foil shield.
The foil is beneath the braid. The 2 center conductors are then behind some filler material.
Do I have to cut away the foil and then proceed as in the DIY article?

The cable in question is the 'Performance subwoofer cable' from QED. 

The cable was ordered without the rca plugs attached to be able to fit the cable through the wall & floor. And now I have to solder the plugs back on.

Many thanks in advance,
Bart


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, delangheb!

No need to worry about the foil if a cable has both foil and braid shields. Just trim out the foil and solder using the braid.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## delangheb (Oct 9, 2010)

Many thanks!!


----------

